# Macro Flash Recommendations



## meinthai (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi 

I've just brought an "EF 100/2.8L Macro IS USM" lens. Unsurprisingly I'm interested in learning Macro photography . I'm hoping my next "big buy" with be a Macro flash later in the year. Which gives me 2 Canon options, the "Macro Twin Lite MT-24EX" or the "Macro Ring Lite MR-14EX". The MT-24EX is obviously more expensive, so I assume it's better for some reason, but don't understand why that might be so.

Could I ask people with experience of one or both of these flash units to share their impressions with me. Where does one unit shine over the other, where do they excel? Are there any non macro situations where they are also useful?

Thanks for your time


----------



## cfargo (Feb 1, 2012)

MT-24EX is much more controllable so that is why it was my choice. I sold my MR-14EX as I never used it again after buying the MT-24EX.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 1, 2012)

Are the flash for dynamic situations - ie chasing a bug round the garden - or for static situations?

For static situations 2 or 3 ordinary flash can be used or even lamps with daylight bulbs


----------



## xROELOFx (Feb 1, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Are the flash for dynamic situations - ie chasing a bug round the garden - or for static situations?
> 
> For static situations 2 or 3 ordinary flash can be used or even lamps with daylight bulbs


exactly what brian says. it depends on what you're going to do. if you want to do insects for example, i suggest you use the MT-24EX for your subject, and 1 or 2 extra flashes to lighten the surroundings/background.

it's always a good thing to have 1 or 2 extra flashes you can use.


----------



## Lux314 (Feb 1, 2012)

I had exactly the same question about 2 weeks ago, and that was answered in detail by kirispupis and Neuro, including some very nice pictures!! 

This should be the link to that topic:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,2877.0.html

If this would not work, you can find the discussion in the subsection 'Lighting' of the 'Gear Talk' section of the forum (look for subject: "Input on macro flashes (Canon MR-14EX / MT-24EX)").


----------



## jm345 (Feb 1, 2012)

Of the two I would get the MT-24EX for use on the 100 Macro. I had MR-14EX and sold it when the MT-24EX came out. Much nicer lighting and more options for placing the light. With the 100 IS Macro and MT-24EX many of my nature macro shots are now done without a tripod which gives you a lot of freedom for unique framing and also quick response when you have moving subjects.


----------



## meinthai (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi All. Thanks for the great feedback.

Brian It probably will be moving around a bit rather than studio, but as I'm just learning at the moment I'm not really sure yet what kind of picture taking I'll fall in love with.

Lux314 - thanks for the link and further great reading. I see you only posted a few days before me, I guess I should have looked a bit deeper before posting my own question.

Thanks All


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 2, 2012)

I've been considering the new Nissan MF-18 macro flash. I' need to check for reviews. It looks good for the price.

http://www.nissindigital.com/mf18.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/832691-REG/Nissin_NDMF18_C_MF18_Macro_Flash.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've been considering the new Nissan MF-18 macro flash. I' need to check for reviews. It looks good for the price.
> 
> http://www.nissindigital.com/mf18.html
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/832691-REG/Nissin_NDMF18_C_MF18_Macro_Flash.html



With the rebate that runs through 2/4, the Nissin is only $38 less than the Canon, and from B&H the Nissin does not ship free which will cut the savings even further.

What are the advantages relative to the Canon MR14-EX? Totoal power isn't much different, although the Nissin does allow much lower power settings, and I like the LED modeling lights. But you'd be giving up the Master function of the MR14-EX. Just a thought...


----------

